# The invisible sufferers of ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a great article! Enjoy this excerpt, and follow the link to read the entire article!----------------The invisible sufferers of ME ALISON CHIESA December 04 2006 FocusAwakening to the sharp winter sunshine of December 6, 1986, a young university student believed she had a future filled with potential. Apart from a touch of flu, Ciara MacLaverty, at just 18, was confident in her ability to realise her dreams.Perhaps she would become a writer, taking after her father, Bernard, the Irish author who moved to Scotland in 1975 and has since held university posts in Aberdeen and Glasgow. If not a writer, maybe a teacher, a psychologist, or a dancer. She would then marry, she thought, and have three children.Time passed and the intervening years brought changing governments, scientific discoveries, and medical breakthroughs. But Ciara never recovered from "the flu". Today, at 38, she has yet to make any of her dreams a reality. Finish reading the article here:http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/75851-print.shtml


----------

